# Monitor-Kalibrierung vs. Matrox-Grafikkarte: Problem



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

kennt sich jemand mit der matrox g450-Dual-Head aus?

habe mir komplett neuen rechner mit matrox-Grafikkarte und viewsonic-Monitor zugelegt. Die mit dem monitor mitgelieferte Kalibrierungssoftware (Colorific) funktioniert so erstmal, aber jedesmal wenn ich den rechner neu starte wird mir angezeigt, das die monitor einstellungen angeblich geändert wurden und neu kalibriert werden muss.
haben auch schon einen Rat aus einer faq befolgt, und ein update der matrox-software installiert. das problem bleibt bestehen.
dummerweise funktioniert auch Adobe gamma nicht mehr.

hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Christoph (11. November 2002)

Versuch mal ein Profil zu erstellen und dann als Standard definieren.

ALso mit Colorific profil erstellen und mit windows als Standard erstellen

Verstanden?


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

danke, hab es gerade probiert. funktioniert aber leider nicht.

schon im letzten schritt vor abschluss der kalibrierung zeigt mir colorific schon an, dass die monitoreinstellungen geändert wurden. Habe trotzdem das gerade erstellte profil geladen und als standard definiert.

bei der colorific hilfe steht auch, dass man über ein steuerfeld nachkalibrieren kann. na ja der screenshot des steuerfeldes ist auch dabei. aber eben dieses steuerfeld bekomme ich gar nicht erst angezeigt.

und vom software-hersteller bekommt man keinen support.

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich auch andere kalibrierungssoftware verwenden kann.

kennt ihr da was akzeptables...?


----------

